

PLAYMOBIL introduces Apple Store Playset - fuzzythinker
http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/04/01/playmobiltm-apple-store-playset-is-a-fake-product-that-should-be-real/

======
jlandry
This is stupid. While we're teaching our children all about retail marketing
they should be learning more cerebral ideas. My nieces and nephews are all
enrolled in a Montessori school that is teaching nothing but a love and
embrace of learning. That's the path to a better world, not empty retail
craziness.

